
I'm tired of the way Microsoft is shoving Windows 10 down everyones throat - viet_nguyen
https://medium.com/@viet/dear-microsoft-stop-making-games-exclusive-only-to-windows-10-587217c206e6#.tzw0l9jwt
======
philliphaydon
Personally I'm happy MS is 'shoving it down everyones throat'

Nothing worse than people refusing to upgrade from Windows XP but expecting
your software to work for them.

~~~
tdb7893
Ya it's kinda a bad thing to make everyone upgrade but I probably would've
done the same thing if I could see how expensive supporting xp for forever was

